
Apple slashes prices of USB-C adapters for MacBook Pro - infinitebyte
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-slashes-prices-of-usb-c-adapters-for-macbook-pro/
======
xenadu02
For Apple branded adapters:

USB-C to USB Adapter from $19 to $9

Thunderbolt 3 to Thunderbolt 2 Adapter from $49 to $29

USB-C to Lightning Cable (1m) from $25 to $19

USB-C to Lightning Cable (2m) from $35 to $29

USB-C Digital AV Multiport Adapter from $69 to $49

USB-C VGA Multiport Adapter from $69 to $49

For third-party adapters:

SanDisk Extreme Pro SD UHS-II Card USB-C Reader from $49 to $29

All other third party USB-C peripherals about 25% off

